# Forellen ärgern mich!



## herrdestümpels (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich habe bei unserem Vereinsgewässer folgendes Problem:
Immer wenn ich beim Spinnfischen auf Forellen bin, gehen diese meinem Köder bis knapp vor das Ufer hinterher, schießen noch einmal auf meinen spinner zu und drehen dann ab.
Ich hab es schon mit köderwechsel und Tempo Änderung versucht,aber dass hat auch nichts gebracht.

Kann mir irgendjemand einen tipp geben,wie ich die forellen zum Anbiss verleite?


----------



## Cobra HH (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*

versuche es doch statt mit nem spinner, mal mit einem wobbler der schwimmt.
dann kannst du noch langsamer einhohlen


----------



## jens_z (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*

Oder mit nem schwimmenden Sbirolino und ner Fliege. Gerade jetzt im Sommer bei den ganzen Insekten in der Luft läuft das ganz gut.


----------



## Fischerman95 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*

Vllt musst du noch was was reitzt an den spinner machen z.b 2 stücke rote wolle an den drilling oder so puscheldinger an den drilling


----------



## KawangA (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*

versuch mal eine nummer kleiner den spinner. also wenn du jetzt mit der größe 3 angelst, versuch mal die größe 2.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*

Versuch mal folgendes:

Nimm einen kleinen silbernen Spinner, am besten einen Mepps Gr. 0 oder 1. Davon knipst Du einen Drillingshaken ab, machst also einen Zwilling draus. Die beiden verbleibenden Hakenschenkel drückst du ein wenig gegeneinander, so dass sie einen etwas spitzeren Winkel zueinander bilden. So hängen die Fische genauso sicher wie mit einem Drilling, lassen sich aber wesentlich einfacher abhaken.

Dann beginnst Du, jeden Gewässerbereich gezielt abzufischen. Dazu wirfst Du zunächst parallel zum Ufer stromauf, dann mit jedem Wurf etwas weiter zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer. Der letzte Wurf geht leicht stromab zum anderen Ufer. 

Wichtig ist die Geschwindigkeit beim einholen. Du musst so schnell kurbeln, dass der Spinner nicht am Grund hängen bleibt, sich das Spinnerblatt aber so langsam wie möglich dreht. Es soll nicht wie eine Turbine um die Achse rasen, sondern eher flatternd, sich grade noch drehend. An tieferen Stellen verlangsamst Du etwas, an flacheren gibst Du etwas mehr Gas. Das kannst Du auch zusätzlich durch heben und senken der Rutenspitze beeinflussen. Beim Wurf quer zur Strömung lässt man den Spinner oft nur an der straffen Schnur abtreiben oder kurbelt in Zeitlupe ein. 

Du musst im Prinzip mit einem flatternden Spinnerblatt der Grundstruktur des Gewässers folgen. Dabei sollte der Spinner immer knapp über Grund laufen.

Die letzten zwei,drei Meter gibst Du richtig Gas und kurbelst schnell ein. Folgt ein Fisch dem Spinner, nicht langsamer werden, sondern weiterkurbeln. Dreht er ab, versuch es mit der gleichen Wurfrichtung erneut. Oft packt der Fisch beim zweiten oder dritten Wurf doch noch zu. 

Es braucht etwas Übung. Aber grade beim Spinnfischen ist das Tempo ganz entscheidend. Mann fischt viel zu oft viel zu schnell.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*

...und der Ralle weiß, wovon er schreibt, ganz besonders von Forellen und silbernen Meppsen! |rolleyes


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*

Ich würde mal mit Sbirolino und Bienenmade auf die Dinger angeln.





*Quelle:* http://peters-anglertreff.de/UserFiles/Image/Tipps-Tricks/Angelmontage/Sbirolinomontage.jpg


----------



## Pikebite (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es braucht etwas Übung. Aber grade beim Spinnfischen ist das Tempo ganz entscheidend. Mann fischt viel zu oft viel zu schnell.



Im Sommer aber auch oft viel zu langsam. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade bei Forellen im Sommer ein rapfenmässig geführter Spinner oft das einzig Wahre ist. Ich kurble dann so schnell, dass er so eben nicht durch die Oberfläche bricht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Im Sommer aber auch oft viel zu langsam. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade bei Forellen im Sommer ein rapfenmässig geführter Spinner oft das einzig Wahre ist. Ich kurble dann so schnell, dass er so eben nicht durch die Oberfläche bricht.



Ja, das kann auch mal sein wenn die Bedingungen stimmen. Aber in solchen Fällen hat man das Problem der Nachläufer kaum. Und darum ging es dem Themenstarter ja. 

Natürlich hast Du in so fern Recht, dass wenn nix geht, man variieren muss.


----------



## herrdestümpels (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Forellen ärgern mich!*

Danke für die vielen Tipps.
Am besten hat in meinem fall aber der schnell geführten spinner geholfen.
(Spirolino habe ich nicht ausprobiert)


----------

